# 3.2 V6 remap. More-bhp vs. Revo. Any comments welcome…



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Toying with the idea of a remap. I have been for ages although thought I would finally take the plunge. Latest figures quotes are

More-bhp: 20bhp gain and 30 nm torque gain.
Revo: 12bhp gain and 16 nm.

12 bhp just sounds so piddly. I'm sure throttle response and torque is improved everywhere still but why have 12 when you can get 20 bhp more!?

Any comments on either of these remaps welcome especially from those who have either as I'm not sure I can be bothered with the expense for 12bhp&#8230;

Thanks in advance


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi

There are a lot of claimed figures out there!

Check this thread on the R32 OC, makes good reading...

http://www.r32oc.com/performance-techni ... -runs.html

Cheers JOhn


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I would speak to V6RUL he should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## JamesDSG (Sep 20, 2009)

After reading a few of the threads on the R32 owners club i've been put off doing a lot of things, especially that amazing VVT Attack map  . In my opinion I think the only worth while way to do anything to the V6 is to Turbo or Supercharge, and i'd probably go down the tried and tested route of something from HPA.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Had a very interesting conversation with a chap from Revo this afternoon and now have it booked in for Friday. £199 and a customizable throttle response. Technician comes out with me and if i'm not impressed full money back. Can't say fairer than that.

The 12bhp 'quoted' is a function of having to be conservative due to selling in a number of UK countries and they don't want to risk mis-quoting on the Revo website when somebody in some far flung country running poorer quality fuel isn't getting the quoted bhp increase.

Proof either way comes in the pudding which i'll be tucking into very soon. Watch this space...

After that just need to save for my Miltek...!


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

I would be keen to know the outcome. I think you shouldn't focus on bhp but more the torque and response. Are you running a DSG? DSG remap might be a better way to go!


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes, please do keep us in the loop on this....


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

One thing worth considering with the Revo is that they offer a 30 day money back guarantee as do all their dealers.

It is no quibble so you don't need to come up with any reasoning for it,

We have done loads of these and i have only ever had 2 people ask for there money back. A mk5 R32 and a MK4 R32, one had issues and was doing less than stock power and the other said he had lost MPG but usually they are very good, out of the 100's of these cars that have been done i think that says a lot.

Although the gains on paper aren't that much compaired to a turbo car, it is still the best you can get for relitvly cheap money for those who are after as much power as possible on a budget, and it is noticeable!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Revo and Vagcheck are in vogue at the moment and they both offer good products.
Depending on the final power output you are trying to achieve there are aftermarket products out there to suit your needs.
Improving the torque is the best achievement and both companies above can offer this.
Ring both companies and see what is on offer for the budget youve got to spend.
Steve


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> I would be keen to know the outcome. I think you shouldn't focus on bhp but more the torque and response. Are you running a DSG? DSG remap might be a better way to go!


A DSG remap also appeals although think I'm going to do it in stages. Feel the benefit of slightly more power with smoother delivery and an increased torque curve; then potentially look into smoothing any gremlins of the DSG out. My DSG actually performs quite well (I know they're all quite unique), so I'd potentially look to change the exhaust first.

I actually have the benefit of driving a 550 bhp XKR-S for 2 hours prior to the remap so guessing if anything my new 270 bhp V6 is going to feel a bit sluggish&#8230;


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > I would be keen to know the outcome. I think you shouldn't focus on bhp but more the torque and response. Are you running a DSG? DSG remap might be a better way to go!
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised if a DSG map is going to cost £300+
Find out what options are available to change/tweak with the map and get them all done at once.
Don't bother looking for faster changes as that will be an option but at 8ms, changes are fast enough and already set for optimal performance.
I would look at altering the up/down change shift points as this livens up the box and allows you to be closer to the useable torque. Another important tweak to the shiftpoint is going down from 2nd to 1st in D mode, mine is set to downshift at 1200 rpm as opposed to 860 rpm [ this is the delay of death area ] which is now gone.
My shift points are tweaked and i wish i knew about the option when i first got the TT.
Depending on the lb/ft of a remap, loadshedding may have to be upped as the OEM setting is 350nm.

Just checked out the Revo website and they only seem to offer generic maps for the box..not customised.
Maybe Vagcheck can offer a customised DSG map, Autograph can.

Steve


----------



## AN20NYW (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have a 2004 3.2 DSG and iv been thinking of getting a re-map for the engine and for the DSG.

When i am in D and want to overtake i go into S mode and put my foot down, there is a pause for about 2-3 seconds where the car changes gear then realises i have put my foot down and then the power is delivered (quite annoying). Will the DSG re-map fix this?

Also sometimes when i put my foot down the car in D the revs go up slowly and seem to hop along (best i can describe it) and seems like to looses power. Any suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

AN20NYW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a 2004 3.2 DSG and iv been thinking of getting a re-map for the engine and for the DSG. Good move.
> 
> ...


Steve


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

I had a remap on my old Mk4 R32 which didn't give a large power increase but the driveability was significantly improved so looking to do the same on my Mk2 TT as some point soon, so also interested in your results. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

pablos said:


> I had a remap on my old Mk4 R32 which didn't give a large power increase but the driveability was significantly improved so looking to do the same on my Mk2 TT as some point soon, so also interested in your results. [smiley=book2.gif]


A remap on a DSG won't give you more power unless your engine is running more power than the DSG is programmed for, then the torque limiters can be raised to cope with the additional torque.
A stage 1 map should benefit the majority of DSG owners, especially if you can get some custom settings done, not just generic.
Steve


----------



## AN20NYW (Apr 13, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> AN20NYW said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Thanks Steve

Are these quite exspensive?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Engine maps are somewhere between £200 and £400 depending on where you go.
DSG maps are between £250 and £400 depending if you want generic or custom.
I have custom stage 3.
Steve


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

How about Shark Performance??


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

V6RUL said:


> pablos said:
> 
> 
> > I had a remap on my old Mk4 R32 which didn't give a large power increase but the driveability was significantly improved so looking to do the same on my Mk2 TT as some point soon, so also interested in your results. [smiley=book2.gif]
> ...


Mine's a manual box so may skip the DSG upgrade!! :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

pablos said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > pablos said:
> ...


Ah well then..you won't be able to benefit from the seamless power curve where manuals will show flat spots on the dyno graph due to the time it takes to change gear..maybe next time then..  
Steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

My remap was by more-bhp. I noticed the gains. The throttle response was much improved and I found it pulled much better in 6th gear on the motorway. MPG is the same.

I had the A4 TDi done by more-bhp and it has been superb. I


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Well I've now had the pleasure of the Revo stage 1 remap and I'm quite impressed. Make no mistakes, it isn't 'transformational' as whatever the gains may be are still minimal. I had a 60 miles drive home post remap with a mixture of motorway, fast A-roads and town driving. Throttle response seems a little sharper and it does feel smoother through the revs. Any power/torque gains seemed most noticeable on the motorway. 80-100 not only felt a bit quicker but it seemed much smoother and more effortless in 6th.

I got a bit of a telling off for sticking Tesco/Esso 95 ron in the car. At revo they swear by Shell V power, and have mapped my car according to the Esso 95 stuff. I'm going to stick to V Power now which they reckon would make a noticeable difference again although I'll need to go back and have the fuel mapping changed again just so ecu/engine/fuel all in harmony again.

I must say, after reading Steve's comments and after speaking to the Revo guys a DSG remap appeals. I would like to eliminate any 'delay of deaths' plus speeding up the gear changes in 'D' would also be nice.

Would I recommend the remap. Yes I would. It is subtle, as even a 15-20bhp gain is still less than 10%, but it did feel to have more grunt on the motorways, with a smoother delivery across the rev range. It's made me want to do more to the car though now, which I guess was always inevitable.

Can't complain at £199 plus the VAT either...


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> Well I've now had the pleasure of the Revo stage 1 remap and I'm quite impressed. Make no mistakes, it isn't 'transformational' as whatever the gains may be are still minimal. I had a 60 miles drive home post remap with a mixture of motorway, fast A-roads and town driving. Throttle response seems a little sharper and it does feel smoother through the revs. Any power/torque gains seemed most noticeable on the motorway. 80-100 not only felt a bit quicker but it seemed much smoother and more effortless in 6th.
> 
> I got a bit of a telling off for sticking Tesco/Esso 95 ron in the car. At revo they swear by Shell V power, and have mapped my car according to the Esso 95 stuff. I'm going to stick to V Power now which they reckon would make a noticeable difference again although I'll need to go back and have the fuel mapping changed again just so ecu/engine/fuel all in harmony again.
> 
> ...


Any improvement in the Torque? I wonder if there is any change to the 0 - 60mph from a remap? 0.2s ?

I have to say I use V-Power and you can feel its a bit smoother with a bit of pull.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> Any improvement in the Torque? I wonder if there is any change to the 0 - 60mph from a remap? 0.2s ?
> 
> I have to say I use V-Power and you can feel its a bit smoother with a bit of pull.


Certainly. The 'pull' on the motorway was more convincing. Didn't have to knock down to get going, instead just seemed to be happier pulling away in 6th. Hard to say it's 'faster' as it was fast before the re-map, just seems a smoother delivery throughout the rev range. I'm out in it again tomorrow so will have more of a play.

I dare say your car with V-Power may be similar to mine with a re-map. Hopefully now I'm converted to V-Power with remap I should notice a double increase...!

Would also be nice to think the 0-60 has dropped by a tenth or so. For me, next steps would be DSG remap and potential haldex upgrade. Would arguably feel quicker still by having the transmission optimised before then going for more power...


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Hook, Im heading in the DSG remap direction but still have a few more mods to fit (just going through buying a new house so all on pause)

Remember it takes a few tanks for the ECU to adjust and a throtle body reset with tidy it all up.


----------

